

Useful SASS Mixins - sgdesign
http://sachagreif.com/useful-sass-mixins/

======
89a
Making all the text on a page semi transparent is ridiculously bad advice.

> using transparent instead of opaque colors make your elements blend in
> together better, and your design more coherent.

wow…… just wow

